# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Сопрано Аида Гарифуллина

## Lampada

https://youtu.be/rK6GsRUl4WI

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/u60oa-tVWxE 
Белая птица 
1. В час неизбежного рассвета
Душа моя истает светом.
И со мной пребудет
Верность женской сути.
Она одна меня хранила,
В ней правота моя и сила.
Белой птицею вздрогну на краю,
Одна в утраченном раю. 
Припев:
Гордость и покорность:
Две нити крепко сплетены в узор.
Звёздная бездонность
Обнимет плечи, так нежна.
Слова любви, разлуки долгой и прощенья -
От века до сих пор. 
2. Открыть глаза навстречу солнцу.
Понять, что всё ещё вернётся
Кипельным цветеньем,
Мудрости прозреньем.
И так открыто улыбнуться,
От забытья легко очнуться.
Белой птицею песню всю свою
Допеть у неба на краю. 
Припев:
Гордость и покорность:
Две нити крепко сплетены в узор.
Звёздная бездонность
Обнимет плечи, так нежна.
Слова любви, разлуки долгой и прощенья -
От века до сих пор. 
Обнимет плечи, так нежна.
Слова любви, разлуки долгой и прощенья -
От века до сих пор.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/B5qKByOVEnc   https://lyricstranslate.com/en/%D1%8...ings-wind.html

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/NG6ILJUQsS4 
Нежность

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/18li0andhmU

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/PYOWFR7-YWs

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/9a1YmzGtvTs

----------

